# stripers



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

lots of fish off IBSP....maybe move in tonight...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

They've been 300 yards to 1/2mi+ off the beach for weeks. The week long blow just scoured that beach and flattened everything. There is just one long bar the length of the island and the bait isn't coming across in any reliable manner.

The only "luck" I've had is finding a spot where the bar is closer and casting well over it.

I am going to Brigantine tomorrow.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Ibsp....*

sgt....there must have been a 1000 boats from the inlet up to the t-bird.....saw lots of fish caught...had 4 slots....then my son caught 4 slots at once on a umbrella rig...threw them back and left them biting.....we were just off the beach in like 30 ft of water....the guys on the beach were not doing anything i could observe.....jerz


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Where's the feeshies???*

Got skunked like never before. Started first day of fishing last wed morning and got skunked wed-saturday. No togs, stripers or blues, just a bunch of damn skates. fFshed a total of about 50 hours those 4 days and caught SH*T. Tried everything, casting metals and artificials top water, clam, bunker, finger mullet, green crabs. Fished off the belmar beach.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*kt*

go south .IBSP..seaside


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Landed alot of Slots on Saturday night at IBSP. Use "Stinky Clam".


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I tried guessing many times but could'nt figure what IBSP stands for and where exactly is this location in south jersey?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Well, this fall it should stand for, *I*nvisible *B*ass *S*wim *P*eacefully but it really stands for Island Beach State Park.

The park is just north of Long Beach Island and just south of Seaside Heights.

It is in the middle of the state, off the GSParkway it's exit 82.


----------

